# Want to watch porn with wife - where to go online?



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like to watch some of the porn parody films online with my wife as I think she may enjoy the parody angle. They have spoofs of TV shows (30 rock, Big Bang theory) and movies ( twilight, avengers ). 

I don't want to buy them someplace and was wondering if there is a reputable online source to stream these movies for a fee?

Any experiences or suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I would Bing search on "porn parody twilight" etc. Just be careful who you give your credit card info to!


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I dont know if they have those particular movies for sure but try: Youporn, Redtube, Spankwire, xhamster.... there's heaps of free to view sites out there. Youporn can download movies too which is helpful. We download a few and put them onto a USB device and watch it on the TV in the bedroom


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I was sort of looking for a Netflix for porn... ;-)


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

x-art is one to try. Have you streamed before? Our internet isn't fast enough for jitter free HD even though it is dsl.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Not even going there.

I know of a site, 100% free, long good quality movies, everything you can imagine. 5 minutes will turn into hours........very addicting. Not going there.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you have a roku sugar DVD will hook you up!


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Thor said:


> x-art is one to try. Have you streamed before? Our internet isn't fast enough for jitter free HD even though it is dsl.


second this.
x-art has some good ones


----------



## pinejacker (Dec 23, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> Not even going there.
> 
> I know of a site, 100% free, long good quality movies, everything you can imagine. 5 minutes will turn into hours........very addicting. Not going there.



PM me the site name?


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

danejones . com is also an excellent couples oriented porn site. X-art is nice as well.


----------



## guest123 (Aug 27, 2012)

There are sites where you can rent and stream online. Try hotmovies.com for a good selection, prices, software.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> I would have to agree with the posters that recommend films by x art. I'm not into the freaky, stretch-every-hole-to-it's-limit porn that most has become, but wouldn't want to sit through one that was entirely like a movie. The xart films I've seen are beautifully put together, with enough of both worlds to keep both man and woman interested.


Similar sites (some mentioned already):

sexart.com
danejones.com
joymii.com


----------

